# Abfragen, wer zur Zeit angemeldet ist



## Alex_winf01 (10. Dez 2007)

Ich möchte gerne aus einer H2-Datenbank abfragen, wer gerade angemeldet ist. Weiß jemand, wie ich das abfragen kann?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (10. Dez 2007)

Hab ich selber rausgefunden.


```
SELECT current_user()
```


----------



## Alex_winf01 (10. Dez 2007)

Dazu noch mal eine Frage:

Gibt es bei H2 auch eine Möglichkeit, sich den User der aktuellen Session anzeigen zu lassen? Dazu habe ich in der Dokumentation nichts gefunden.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Dez 2007)

Du könntest eine Tabelle erzeugen, in die nach dem Einloggen der Benutzer eingetragen wird. Beim Ausloggen wird er wieder aus der Tabelle gelöscht.


----------

